# TT vs RCZ



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Aussie comparo with TT and RCZ. Bold claim given the writer hasnt driven it on our roads.

Looks like audi have a challenger


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

No way is the Peugeot engine better than the Audi TFSI, and I certainly wouldn't regret buying the TT over the Pug!! The novelty will wear off the RCZ very quickly and then you'll be left with an unreliable French car that doesn't drive or look as well as the TT.


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

Dude that thing is jacked looking. It is not hot at all and I can see it in a used car ad already. The looks will not hold their value long term. Split airfoil strakes and silly window sill cuts make me nuts.


----------



## nvc (May 1, 2010)

he's got to be kidding , this is totally bull shxting

value : TT hold 70% after 3 years, RCZ just like any pug
engine : don't get me started, let alone gearbox and quattro


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think the Peugeot either does it for you or it doesn't. If I hadn't just bought a TT, I'd be looking at it, but when you say Porsche Boxster, Audi TT, Mercedes SLK (all roughly the same target market) and then you say Peugeot RCZ, it's not just quite the same. And then there is the build quality. Let's not go there eh?


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

I read that the pugs brief was based on the TT, hence why the spec is similar with some mods with their parts bin. It is to be Pugs savour, like the TT was for Audi. Im not so sure that the buyers here will be satisfied. I think this first generation version will become a hair dressers car and an ugly one at that. Yes you either like it or not. And agree with Wja that if I hadnt brought my dream TT after having it on my desktop for inspriation for years I would have given the pug a test drive, but ultimately I dont think the design is as good as the TT. The pug corporate front is not appealling.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

I think the roof looks absolutely ridiculous. It reminds me of the car that homer built in that simpsons episode with danny divito in.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sold


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

saw one parked not far from my TT in Paris. No way :lol:


----------



## ChillOut (Jun 22, 2008)

cmon guys...what kind of comparison is this... when i see topics like this i freak out, whats next TT vs a new hyundai coupe?

The only thing that i admire on french cars is their handling (grip) on close turns, but thats all....


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

This is the most ridiculous article I've almost ever read.

Bazzer forgot one additional comparison :lol:

             UGLY AS F**K
      AUDI                   PUG 
               X    ✓


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

ive been in an RCZ for about 200 miles, not in the same league as a TT,

The top model is a good as the worst TT ( not saying any TT's are bad, they are all awesome    )


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Worst review I have ever read!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I agree the 20T isn't anything special, in fact id say its the opposite, but without driving the pug i cant really say A is better than A.

All those who bang on about the reviews/mags cant complain, either the mags are right or not!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> I agree the 20T isn't anything special, in fact id say its the opposite, but without driving the pug i cant really say A is better than A.
> 
> All those who bang on about the reviews/mags cant complain, either the mags are right or not!


Is the Pug engine not a joint development with BMW? Good move for Peugeot...


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I heard the rcz engine was the 1.4 and 1.6 engines out of the mini with turbos on them


----------



## sk8dave88 (Dec 17, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> I heard the rcz engine was the 1.4 and 1.6 engines out of the mini with turbos on them


The top engine as far as i know is the same as i have in my 207 Gti (and mini cooper s) with a few tweaks to bring it to about 200 bhp from 175bhp. However in terms of performance the 0-60 of the top spec RCZ is still slower than the 207 Gti. For me the RCZ is priced too closely to the TT to be competition. If you could pick up a high spec model for £18k-£20k then it might be a different story.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

i was browsing another tt vs. rcz review in Autocar this evening. The journalists are merely bigging-up the Pug to ensure that the advertising revenues will flow in when the time comes. If the Pug was coming in at 17K, then they may have a point - but it is only a couple of grand less than a TT. These are the same writers who refuse to acknowledge that a 1-series coupe has the styling of a chewed toffee.

You only have to put the cars side by side; The TT has the curves of a beautiful woman (a thought that goes through my mind every time I lovingly wash the rump of my coupe.....) whereas the 308 coupe, sorry, RCZ has the face and rear-end of some lumpy old harridan. What is it with the French and big arses? 307CC, 308CC and how the RCZ. Once the novelty value wears off it will depreciate horribly just like every other Peugeot.

I'll certainly be off to the Pugshop to have a look and a drive just to see what it looks like next to the TT. But I doubt if I will be seen on any Pug forums anytime soon.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Just dont think it looks anywhere as good :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It's french


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm just not sure they've made the lion badge on the front quite big enough.

No matter though, it's too busy, too ugly, and undeniably French. And cue plastic! :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

I actually sat in one of these yesterday in Birmingham city centre, I must say I quite like the double bubble on the back and the seats are to die for but guys, Thats all its got !! Full stop end of story thats it, Inside it looks like an Amstrad, That front is off a 607, but bigger, They've ripped of the TTS wheels, badly !!! and the engines are out of a 307 !!! so in short nothing to worry about here, Next !!!!!!


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

What's so special about the seats??


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

They are very plush but in a wrap around sports fashion, they are almost like the bucket seats, nice leather (as standard ) Electric memory (as standard) heated (as standard) are you listening Audi !!!!! :x :x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bozzy96 said:


> They are very plush but in a wrap around sports fashion, they are almost like the bucket seats, nice leather (as standard ) Electric memory (as standard) heated (as standard) are you listening Audi !!!!! :x :x


You load up a crap car with extras so it will sell :roll:


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah...but the price of some of the audi extras is scandalous. £180 for an iPod connection? It's a USB to iPod cable and a standard double din blanking plate. That must cost them around a tenner at most. £180 for the USB connection? It's a USB cable and a standard plastic double din blanking plate. That must cost audi around a fiver. I know manufacturers often charge over the odds for extras but these two examples are way beyond the bounds of acceptability.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

True... they're a joke when a lot of cars come with them thrown in!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I say full kudos to Peugeot for producing something different from their usual stuff, although there's no denying that in many respects it's a shameless attempt to clone the TT. I'm sure it will prove very popular, but as a serious competitor to the TT - I think they're havin' a larf! On performance alone it's way behind the TT and the build quality will be typical Peugeot.

I do quite like it though - subject to seeing one in the metal.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Must admit the Advert makes it look very good, But in the flesh, not nice, ......................... very cheap looking !!! plastic, plastic, plastic evereywhere and not a drop to polish !!! no good to us eh boys !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

igotone said:


> I say full kudos to Peugeot for producing something different from their usual stuff...


I say zero kudos to Poogoat for producing the same old shapes per their usual stuff:

*The 308:*









*The RCZ:*









It's like someone took some crayons the already ugly 308 and said "lower the roof line a little." 
"Like this?" 
"Precisely, Francois" 
"I think we're done here!"

*The next day, Francois and Antoine set about designing the interior. *
"I was looking at the 308, Antoine..."









"How do we turn this into a sports car?"
"Move that switch over there, would you?"
"Like this?" 
"Yes, and make that bit shiny."

"Like this? And I was thinking about altering the steering wheel to make it really sporty like a REAL sports car..."
"See that silver bit? Make it black.."

"Like this?"










*"Voila!"*
"I think we're done here."

And so after just two ten-minute sessions, accompanied by some cheese and wine, the RCZ was born. Poogoat's embodiment of a true sports car.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > They are very plush but in a wrap around sports fashion, they are almost like the bucket seats, nice leather (as standard ) Electric memory (as standard) heated (as standard) are you listening Audi !!!!! :x :x
> ...


I would'nt call thos additions crap if I'm honest !!! :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> I say zero kudos to Poogoat for producing the same old shapes per their usual stuff:
> *The 308:*
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I must confess to not really having seen a 308.
Seems Pug took the same gaping halibut maw, and apart from a wee bit of curvature to the bonnet, ended up with exactly the same tonka-toy style front for the RCZ. I think I even prefer the roof line of the 308. Only thing the RCZ has done better are the wing mirrors!

They have one thing it seems then in common with Audi. See any one of the Audi model range approaching on the opposite carriageway and you have to wait until its actually passing you to tell what bloody model it is - the number of times I thought I'd seen another TT only for it to be an S5 or something is getting silly :roll:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Something that many people seem to be missing in the price comparisons is that these will be discounted very heavily once the initial sales demand drops off. You only have to look at the discounts available on all other Peugeots to realise that these will be available with 20% off list very, very, soon. They will look very good value indeed against a TT unless you need it be reliable and hold it's value.


----------



## 675triple (Apr 30, 2009)

hooting_owl said:


> Once the novelty value wears off it will depreciate horribly


Agreed. Its good to see more cars like this though. Its just a real shame they didnt change that hideous front end styling


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Here's my design critque. The front does look like they have cut and pasted the 308 on the front of this car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I like it,

Audi will lose a lot of sales to it without doubt. Hence why they've quickly back tracked and added the TTS front to all cars.
I'm hoping Audi will take notice and sort out the range - and quickly. its just not good enough.

Equipment levels too low, no real engine choice and the technology is lagging behind.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Totally Agree Tosh !!!!! Whats the most common statement in an Audi Dealers "oh thats an optional extra sir" I know that its easy to say that if you load a crap car with extra it will sell, but these extras that are being loaded are not that expensive cost wise, so the return in sales can be justified,

Oh and on a cynical note the second most common statement in an Audi Dealers ?? " erm, we didn't damage it" but like I say, thats just me being cynical !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I've just ordered a new TT Coupe hopefully ready for September and didn't even consider this for a 2nd.

It's cheap for a reason, it's a pug, it's french and my god is it ugly!

You can dress it up with as much nice leather seats etc etc but it's still pug ugly! (get it?!)

If this was half the price of the TT I still wouldn't have considered it and think that it's an absolute joke that magazines have the cheek to say things like 'is this the new TT beater?' doesn't even deserve to be compared to the TT!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

richieshore said:


> I've just ordered a new TT Coupe hopefully ready for September and didn't even consider this for a 2nd.
> 
> It's cheap for a reason, it's a pug, it's french and my god is it ugly!
> 
> ...


Agreed! I know it's a TT forum but I really can't see the beauty in this Pug car?


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Whats a worry is that we have 5 votes in favour of the Pug in the TT forum.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

xraytyd2 said:


> Whats a worry is that we have 5 votes in favour of the Pug in the TT forum.


The RCZ - A true hairdressers car! I can just see a blond bimbo getting in and out of one! :lol: :lol:


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

xraytyd2 said:


> Whats a worry is that we have 5 votes in favour of the Pug in the TT forum.


Cmon, the 5 of you who voted for the Pug please stand up !!!!! :twisted:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

17 now! Think someone's manipulating the figures! :lol: :lol:


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

German technology and design over French.. lets hash up one of our other cars and copy some German sports model. Oh! and lets keep the same engine and a roof made of glass so we can fry you inside. If it doesn't sell, then we will hold our hands up, re design it and rename it by giving it a number! (as letters don't really work for Pug, bet RCZ were the first out of the bag). 
Ok, ok you got me...I don't like it!   :?


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

leenx said:


> 17 now! Think someone's manipulating the figures! :lol: :lol:


They could be French fishermen...   They like their two penny worth


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Or Alistair Darling? :lol: :evil:


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

It's Pugly and probably comes with a residual whiff of stale body odour which you will never get rid of ..............


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Someone has to be taking the piss with these figures now - 22 people think this thing is going to be a threat?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

22 - where do you get 22 from?
it says 20 on my screen. 

i voted for yes, and no and dont know - might be a small issue with the poll :roll: 
But still id take it over the base model. same performance, 6/7k less why wouldnt you?

I'm REALLY going to go to a dealers and have a look this weekend.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Ooops, mis-read! 21 now and worryingly rising though,

I wouldn't ever even consider it over the base model no matter how cheap it was mainly because it's so ugly!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

and now 22! Can't keep up!


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> 22 - where do you get 22 from?
> it says 20 on my screen.
> 
> i voted for yes, and no and dont know - might be a small issue with the poll :roll:
> ...


Take it for a test drive and report back


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

leenx said:


> Or Alistair Darling? :lol: :evil:


...who must be in hiding now after his compulsory spending sprees :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

powerplay said:


> Wow I must confess to not really having seen a 308.
> Seems Pug took the same gaping halibut maw, and apart from a wee bit of curvature to the bonnet, ended up with exactly the same tonka-toy style front for the RCZ. I think I even prefer the roof line of the 308. Only thing the RCZ has done better are the wing mirrors!


 :lol: And they're trying to mimic the TT quite closely. I think pug grilles are just hideous, and what they're doing with their light clusters is anyone's guess. DO headlamps really need to stretch 2 feet back? Did someone's mouse slip while they were resizing them or something? There's making a design statement, and there's... Peugeot. :lol: And their narrow central bonnet... pah. I fart in their general direction :lol: :lol:



powerplay said:


> They have one thing it seems then in common with Audi. See any one of the Audi model range approaching on the opposite carriageway and you have to wait until its actually passing you to tell what bloody model it is - the number of times I thought I'd seen another TT only for it to be an S5 or something is getting silly :roll:


That's true actually, and something I've commented on before. I remember standing between two cars in the dealers, both pointed at me, and with a quick glance I thought "oh, they've got 2 TTs", but it was something else. Hold your hand up to obscure the back end of the TT and you could be looking at any Audi really. And I would love to know what the difference is between an A4, an A5 4-door, an A6 and an A8. Apart from price :roll:

However, I reserve the right to mock Poogoat's designers for doing the same thing though, especially when the too models are so similar it's ridiculous.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Trust me guys when I say, this is a tacky cheap knock off of the TT and when you look close you'll see why !!! 8)
you know what they say "nice T*ts, shame about the face" well this is it all over !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

bozzy96 said:


> Trust me guys when I say, this is a tacky cheap knock off of the TT and when you look close you'll see why !!! 8)
> you know what they say "nice T*ts, shame about the face" well this is it all over !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

bozzy96 said:


> Trust me guys when I say, this is a tacky cheap knock off of the TT and when you look close you'll see why !!! 8)
> you know what they say "nice T*ts, shame about the face" well this is it all over !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:  Priceless!!! but not the car!!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> 22 - where do you get 22 from?
> it says 20 on my screen.
> 
> i voted for yes, and no and dont know - might be a small issue with the poll :roll:
> ...


Urgh? 

I'd rather have a Nissan 350z any day over this - cheap materials I bet - but to be fair I've not seen one in the flesh so might takes a visit at the weekend too....


----------



## tru111 (May 8, 2009)

To me the badge says it all. (plus I did work in PSA, for a little while). Brand value alone wins here......just in case I am not being clear, I prefer the TT.


----------



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

One thing's for sure, they are spending a fortune on the launch - it's constantly on TV at the moment: 'IT OWNS YOU' - dont think so.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Wait till you see the spoiler come up, AMSTRAD CASSETTE DOOR !!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

looks like the no's are in the minority....


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Saw one on the M40 today and followed it for a bit, must admit I actually thought it looked the part, but a TTS came past and there was no comparison !! the TTS just looks the complete package !!! I'll give them three months and you'll get 15% discoubt plus !! 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Another review in the press this week. 
5*s and they are raving about how much better it is than the TT.

I guess Audi will be now frantically planning a major face lift for MY12 as well as releasing the 1.8 coupe to the UK to try and claw back some of the lost sales. I wouldn't want to be buying a new TT right now, these things are going to be more fashionable and will hit our resale values very hard.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

If your worried about resale values buy a 2nd hand car 

You know how much your guna lose buying new so whats the problem


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> I wouldn't want to be buying a new TT right now, these things are going to be more fashionable and will hit our resale values very hard.


I really don't think so, all I think is that these are just going make our resale values go up as every time I look at that hideous creature I think, 'I could've had a 1 year old TT for the price of that!'

I really don't see any appeal in it - the front end is just disgusting and people go on about how it's cheap - well yes it's a pug!!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Just had a look at some of the interior pictures from earlier threads (back a page or two) it's gastly! absolutely no way this thing comes close to being inside a TT, it looks like shades of Mazda RX8 & Toyota MR2 roadster - outdated! How can it be getting such good reviews?  :?:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah interior looks awful in pics Im hopefully gona go and see one when local dealer gets one just to see if it looks as bad in real life


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Apparently a lot of car companies pay off magazines and tv shows to get good reviews - it's only a little more expensive than an advert and it makes them look so much better!

The French car companies do it all the time - check out reviews for some of the citreons of which everybody knows are truly awful yet they still get good reviews, renault too!

Can't trust anybody but yourself nowadays unfortunately!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

richieshore said:


> Apparently a lot of car companies pay off magazines and tv shows to get good reviews - it's only a little more expensive than an advert and it makes them look so much better!
> 
> The French car companies do it all the time - check out reviews for some of the citreons of which everybody knows are truly awful yet they still get good reviews, renault too!
> 
> Can't trust anybody but yourself nowadays unfortunately!


Citroen cars - :lol: I hate them in general. But think by far the worse car for me on the road is the Espace - pure boredom engineering! They should be given the highest tax bracket to get them off the road!! :lol: :lol: Sorry off topic there.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

,


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Or how about some if not all the Hyundai range? just wrong!


----------



## BlackRS (Mar 9, 2010)

It's getting good reviews because its good . If Audi had produced this in '06 as the Mk2 we'd all have been raving about it, and when Peugeot released the Mk2 as we know it as the RCZ we'd all be complaining about how bland it looks in comparison.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

BlackRS said:


> It's getting good reviews because its good . If Audi had produced this in '06 as the Mk2 we'd all have been raving about it, and when Peugeot released the Mk2 as we know it as the RCZ we'd all be complaining about how bland it looks in comparison.


If Audi had produced this RCZ in 06 as the mk2 I'd be thinking WTF!!! :lol:


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Has anyone seen the 0-60 on this? It's not exactly quick!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Never read so much crap.

Fact: I owned a Pug, things perish super fast, it's simply is inreliable vs the TT ownership

Honda has been the most reliable of experiences.

The article feels flawed.

Like the dome curves on the glass saw the car at the auto show but it looks like a pug at the front and tear. It's a pug.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm looking forward to burning a few off - should be fun to see the look on the owners faces as they realise that they haven't managed to get the equivalent a TT for a few grand cheaper 

It's a sad, underpowered wannabe clone of the TT Mk2. Should be popular amongst the chav set, though....


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

What, even more than the tt? :roll:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Another review in the press this week.
> 5*s and they are raving about how much better it is than the TT.
> 
> I guess Audi will be now frantically planning a major face lift for MY12 as well as releasing the 1.8 coupe to the UK to try and claw back some of the lost sales. I wouldn't want to be buying a new TT right now, these things are going to be more fashionable and will hit our resale values very hard.


Oh come on Tosh, don't be so fuckin daft.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

vagman said:


> Oh come on Tosh, don't be so fuckin daft.


Just say what you think why don't you? :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The fact is though it's french and will fall apart after three days , at least every french car I've owned has.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

the facts are that the TT costs this much to lease:
http://www.nationwidevehiclecontracts.c ... easing.htm

and the pug costs this much:
http://www.nationwidevehiclecontracts.c ... easing.htm

even the base rcz costs more per month than the base tt. because it is a peugeot and it will depreciate quickly.

by all means buy the rcz if you like the way it looks - but anyone buying it because it is cheaper to run than a tt will find out they are mistaken.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> The fact is though it's french and will fall apart after three days , at least every french car I've owned has.


Well said and I agree!

There is a 4x4 Citroen that is really Mitsubishi! French Jap! The pug is just pigging pug crap. Lacks reliability after 3 years will wear out as cost effective prices show up the car... Mercedes cut costs and reliability went down too!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

vagman said:


> Oh come on Tosh, don't be so fuckin daft.


Sorry guys you all bang on about the reviews when they support your view, but lambaste them when they don't.
You can't swing both ways and claim to be straight....


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on Tosh, don't be so fuckin daft.
> ...


Some people on here do !!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Whether it's French and will fall apart after 3 years is frankly totally irrelevant. Like most people who bought TTs in huge numbers, the prospective owners of the RCZ are not car enthusiasts - they are in fact hairdressers, estate agents and every other stereotype that _we_ are labelled with. Regardless of the flaws this car has it will still sell in droves, just like the flawed TT did. It will sell because it is a pretty car and it's new. Full stop. And it doesn't matter if it falls apart once the warranty has expired, because the majority of people who buy them will already have sold them to move on to the next big, fashionable thing.

Yes, Audi will lose sales. After this car the TT is now old-hat and yesterday's news. Yes, you will see loads of RCZs on the road and Peugeot are going to be laughing all the way to the bank. I expect their sales staff are rubbing their hands together gleefully in anticipation of record commissions.

Don't forget, coupes are not so much cars as fashion accessories. Make all the arguments you can think of regarding performance and reliability - it doesn't matter. Most people who buy them are just not like us. They don't care.


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Excellent, incisive reply Mark and an accurate assement of the situation, I believe. RCZ will sell and in large numbers, and I agree wholeheartedly with you that TT will seem dated and sales will be lost.

The Mark 2 facelift for September will be/is too little, too late for many and again, sales will display the impact. Instead of the facelift they should have pushed ahead with the R4 or something similar. The facelift is just too generic......................

I have decided against a change (which is now over due) for these reasons and I now have to look elsewhere I think, despite the Audi interior quality being so good. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

maersk said:


> Excellent, incisive reply Mark and an accurate assement of the situation, I believe. RCZ will sell and in large numbers, and I agree wholeheartedly with you that TT will seem dated and sales will be lost.
> 
> The Mark 2 facelift for September will be/is too little, too late for many and again, sales will display the impact. Instead of the facelift they should have pushed ahead with the R4 or something similar. The facelift is just too generic......................
> 
> I have decided against a change (which is now over due) for these reasons and I now have to look elsewhere I think, despite the Audi interior quality being so good. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I'm going to stick my head out here and honestly say that I doubt very much sales of the TT will be hit because of this piece of Pug. I spent a good couple of hours last night on You Tube (as you do) checking out the reviews Autocar to name a few, and it seemed to me the general consensus is that it's a step in the right direction for Peugeot but still off the mark. Granted it's probably the nicest looking car they've brought out and I do like the neon style lighting behind the exterior badge, but you can tell instantly from the front it's a Pug, the interior is cheap plastic and it's tried to blatantly plagerise the interior of the TT (check the vids) it's horrible! 
I accept your points though, the majority of buyers won't really know any different as they are not enthusiasts (could be sweeping statement?) In terms of the TT being dated - I can't see it somehow. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## BlackRS (Mar 9, 2010)

It's only enthusiasts like ourselves who read reviews. 99.5% of car buyers just go out and buy a car they like the look of and can afford. How many copies of What Car and Auto Express etc are sold every month compared to the number of new cars sold? Even when you take fleet sales out of the mix its still negligable.

The RCZ is a good looking car at a good looking price. They will sell a shit ton of them.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

BlackRS said:


> It's getting good reviews because its good . If Audi had produced this in '06 as the Mk2 we'd all have been raving about it, and when Peugeot released the Mk2 as we know it as the RCZ we'd all be complaining about how bland it looks in comparison.


Sorry but I completely disagree, that car is hideous and if nothing more but the badges were swapped I would think oh my god, what the f*** have audi done! I would also be thinking oh my god, when did peugeot learn how to do something right, however I still wouldn't buy it because it's a peugeot and French and therefore utter s***!!

I genuinely can't see the affection with this car, all you have to do is take one look at it's ugly mug and then if that's not enough have a look at her big fat arse and even if you've had a few you'd still turn it down, but hey, it will sell and will probably be a big hit for peugeot but I really can't see it doing any damage at all to the TT because at the very least people will just think, 'oh you've bought the poor mans TT'.


----------



## BlackRS (Mar 9, 2010)

richieshore said:


> 'oh you've bought the poor mans TT'.


I think we're getting to the crux of the matter now - money and status.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

richieshore said:


> I really can't see it doing any damage at all to the TT because at the very least people will just think, 'oh you've bought the poor mans TT'.


And knowing that the TT is the poor man's Porsche, that makes buyers of the RCZ....the poor man's paupers.....I guess. :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Singletrack said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > I really can't see it doing any damage at all to the TT because at the very least people will just think, 'oh you've bought the poor mans TT'.
> ...


A poor mans Porsche it is not :twisted:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Singletrack said:


> And knowing that the TT is the poor man's Porsche, that makes buyers of the RCZ....the poor man's paupers.....I guess. :lol:


Ha ha ha ha, I actually bought my TT because I couldn't afford the Porsche Cayman! Ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Lol. How long until you get your new car tosh??

Some of us here are quite happy with our cars!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not ordered anything as yet.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Not ordered anything as yet.


That new frog car looks good


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

maersk said:


> Excellent, incisive reply Mark and an accurate assement of the situation, I believe. RCZ will sell and in large numbers, and I agree wholeheartedly with you that TT will seem dated and sales will be lost.
> 
> The Mark 2 facelift for September will be/is too little, too late for many and again, sales will display the impact. Instead of the facelift they should have pushed ahead with the R4 or something similar. The facelift is just too generic......................
> 
> I have decided against a change (which is now over due) for these reasons and I now have to look elsewhere I think, despite the Audi interior quality being so good. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


... Maybe you should consider an RCZ then :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TortToise said:


> maersk said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent, incisive reply Mark and an accurate assement of the situation, I believe. RCZ will sell and in large numbers, and I agree wholeheartedly with you that TT will seem dated and sales will be lost.
> ...


What ??? the poor mans TT ?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and so on !!


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

While imho it isn't a true competitor I fear the (not so) great british public will be fooled by it.


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Well, Turtle, I just might. The 200 bhp one will be quite nice - and the emissions are very low - in a GT type of way. Much as the TT is............ Ok not the rs.

Quotes about the rcz having a 308 nose are quite correct - a bit like the TTs A3 front!

The Germanic snobbery amazes me, they don't have a monopoly on quite nice cars, indeed they get it wrong sometimes. There are a lot of posts on here about seats and spoilers......................!

Ducks back into trench and clasps kevlar helmet tightly to cranium


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

maersk said:


> Well, Turtle, I just might. The 200 bhp one will be quite nice - and the emissions are very low - in a GT type of way. Much as the TT is............ Ok not the rs.
> 
> Quotes about the rcz having a 308 nose are quite correct - a bit like the TTs A3 front!
> 
> ...


No you're (wahey) quite right now lie down and take the next dose.


----------



## nvc (May 1, 2010)

richieshore said:


> Singletrack said:
> 
> 
> > And knowing that the TT is the poor man's Porsche, that makes buyers of the RCZ....the poor man's paupers.....I guess. :lol:
> ...


lol if One day I bought a R8, surely because It is a poor man's lambo

and to Tosh, I didn't notice any drop in price for a base TT.

even so, are you sure not because of the MY11 , rather than a pug?

I was in the market looking for one, no bargain arround. then deposit down, join the long queue of waiting now.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Not ordered anything as yet.


Please hurry up then. Your constant stream of anti audi propoganda throughout almost every thread on this board is getting me down. Just about everything i read on here contains at least one post from you telling the world why you think my car is awful. If you dont mind...I'm only two weeks into ownership and I still love my car!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You're just feeling raw having just picked up a car that the RCZ is getting better reviews in terms of driving and looks :wink:

People who don't buy cars for fashion statements wont care whats just come out. 
The iphone generation will be scrambling to get the latest gadget and that will impact sales without doubt, no point pretending it wont.

Reviews don't bother me in any shape or form.
Its called balance btw.... :roll:


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm not feeling raw in the slightest. I dont actually care if people buy the pug in droves. In fact I kind of hope they do because it would mean there are less people driving TTs and for some reason I consider that a good thing. And the official figures on the pug indicate that it is really quite slow (even the quickest model takes 7 seconds to reach 60) and I wouldn't be happy dropping down to that. I am a bit bewildered however that you spend so much time on an audi tt forum slagging off audi TTs. I dunno...I have an honours degree in psychology and I generally find this kind of behaviour fascinating. I'm just wondering what motivates you to spend so much time on this subject? It really is an awful lot of time to be spending devoted to a subject you're clearly so negative about.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm simply trying to bewilder people with degrees in psychology who try to analysis everything people say.
[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

I genuinely hope that is the case...;-)


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> People who don't buy cars for fashion statements wont care whats just come out.
> The iphone generation will be scrambling to get the latest gadget and that will impact sales without doubt, no point pretending it wont.


Not really sure what you mean here? I have an iPhone because it is the best at what it does for the money, nothing else even comes close, I believe this to also be the case with the TT, it's nothing to do with the fact that it's the newest thing etc, I just don't think that there is another car that can match the standard of the TT for the price.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

I suppose people buy things for different reasons. I can understand someone who wants a no nonsense business device preferring a blackberry...and if someone wants a cameraphone there are many better options. If someone wants a music or entertainment based device however which also has great useability and a decent email and Internet experience then the iPhone will probably be the best option for them. Toshiba owns a TTRS so I'm guessing he's in a slightly different market from many of us and as such, what he values or expects from a car is different. If I was in the market for a 40k+ car, I doubt I would be buying a TT either.
However I'm not. I considered a number of different cars and decided that the best for me was a 2.0 S-tronic Quattro s line special edition. I couldn't quite stretch to a TTS, a cayman or a boxter. The pug was clearly slower than my previous car and I wasn't prepared to consider the drop in performance. The z4 and 370z were both options...as was the focus rs. But high insurance premiums, tax, fuel and servicing costs were all a factor which severely lessened their attractiveness (These factors combined with obscene levels of depreciation also kept me away from the V6 TT). I'd also had 7 years and 100k of motoring out of my 225 mk1 and, for the most part it was a very positive, trouble free experience. So in the end I went for my car and I'm delighted with the choice. It might not be the best option for other people looking for a car but for me, taking everything else into consideration, nothing else comes close.


----------



## tru111 (May 8, 2009)

Saw one for the first time today and it looks quite nice.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

pars_andy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Not ordered anything as yet.
> ...


Andy, Its your car and your Money and your choice, !!!!! Enjoy !!!!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

tru111 said:


> Saw one for the first time today and it looks quite nice.


Had the lens dropped out of your glasses by chance? :lol:


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Reading some more of everyones comments and some more reviews etc of RCZ. Thos pics pf the interior is a blantant rip off of the TT's instrument pot, the door trims, window controls on door, vent combo, flat bottom steering wheel. No before you say it Audi didnt come up with the first of these styling cues, but it does reinforce my thought and comments from a journalist that Peugeot have copied ideas from the TT.

I love the phallic hand brake lever (thats not an TT idea).SIC. Girls must love it when its in the right position.

There is alot of critisim of the Peugeots build quality. Not ever owning one myself or testing the RCZ ill have to leave that for others and it should really be based on current model cars not quality of the Pugs from 20 years ago. Anyway im sure Audi have similar issues with some cars it just depends on who you speak to. Generally though the feeling is that Audi do make a better car then Pug.

People as always will buy cars on look, budget, feature, performance, practicallity etc So at present I have come to the conclusion that the RCZ will be a compeditor to the TT. They have created a UNIQUE looking car. You either like it or not. I think the TT is designed as only the Germans can. It is a car that Audi want to sell in masses hence the different models.
If anything is should make Audi work harder on the MkIII.

For us TT owners we wont really care as we love our car. My wife rolls her eyes as I open the garage door to have one last look before going to bed(MMM is there something wrong with that).


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just been to have a look at one and it is a blatent copy of the TT even has the TTS wheels. Having said that i think it is trying too hard , too many lumpy bumpy bits.


----------



## tru111 (May 8, 2009)

powerplay said:


> Had the lens dropped out of your glasses by chance?


No


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

tru111 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Had the lens dropped out of your glasses by chance?
> ...


So you forgot to wear your glasses that day?


----------



## tru111 (May 8, 2009)

richieshore said:


> No
> 
> So you forgot to wear your glasses that day?


No


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

tru111 said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > No
> ...


So.....you are registered blind then?  :roll:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Well there's a turn up - No2 Son has just bought an RCZ - GT with various extra options over the normal GT package for just North of £23K. It's a really well spec'd car and the hand stitched leather dashboard and leather seats make a real difference to the interior - he reckons it's very impressive and he's a fussy git! 

He's picking it up on Tuesday hopefiully, so you'll get an honest opinion from me then.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Rather surprisingly too - it's Group 20 insurance - which could have an impact on sales. Based purely on the cost of repairs apparently - If you stuff it repairs will be very expensive!


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

Bit of a deal breaker that is for many people surely!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

igotone said:


> Rather surprisingly too - it's Group 20 insurance - which could have an impact on sales. Based purely on the cost of repairs apparently - If you stuff it repairs will be very expensive!


Really?? But it's a Pug - therefore cheap material - or rather cheaper than the TTs!

I mentioned in my earlier thread looking at some U Tube videos (appreciate not the same as viewing it physically) that the interior looked as tacky as **%! Just can't see how people can't see this! It reminded me of when I had the Renault megane for my sins - the plastic looked cheaper than what you got in those horrible Daewoos / Chevrolets! Yuk!!!!!!


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

'99 Audi TT 225 LHD Coupe, May '00 - May '02
'03 Scooby Doo STI Type UK, May '02 - Jan '04
'04 Mazda RX8 Silver 231 PS Apr '04 - Dec '04
'04 Clio 182 Cup, Dec '04 - Mar 05
'05 Seat Leon Cupra R Platinum, May '05 - Dec '05
'05 Megane 225 , Dec '05 - June 06,
'02 Nissan 350Z Import, June '06 - Nov '08
'07 VW Golf R32, Nov '08 - May '09
08 Audi S3, May '09 - Feb 10
09 Audi TTS, Silver, manual

Nice collection leenx! WIsh I could change my cars as often!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

sony said:


> '99 Audi TT 225 LHD Coupe, May '00 - May '02
> '03 Scooby Doo STI Type UK, May '02 - Jan '04
> '04 Mazda RX8 Silver 231 PS Apr '04 - Dec '04
> '04 Clio 182 Cup, Dec '04 - Mar 05
> ...


 :lol: - thanks but no you don't! 3 break-ups and umpteen re-mortgages! The TT is staying for minimum 3 years!!!! :lol:


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

leenx said:


> :lol: - thanks but no you don't! 3 break-ups and umpteen re-mortgages! The TT is staying for minimum 3 years!!!! :lol:


Ouch! I know what you mean, cars are my drug!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

leenx said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Rather surprisingly too - it's Group 20 insurance - which could have an impact on sales. Based purely on the cost of repairs apparently - If you stuff it repairs will be very expensive!
> ...


Well whether you love it hate it - that bum crack roof and rear window has cost a fortune, it must have been very tempting for Peugeot to drop it in the production model but they've kept it. There's some hi tech stuff in the front too - in a shunt the bonnet raises up hydraulically to protect pedestrians -it's not gonna be cheap to get repaired.

I don't see it as a threat to Audi except for people who may be stretching to afford a TT, although Group 20 insrance is going to make it dificflt for some - particularly younger drivers. I do think it's going to make Audi think about the ridiculous money they charge for every little option on the TT, which is no bad thing because at the moment they're taking the piss!

Apparently there's already talk of a 300bhp version coming later and if that happens it will become a serious competitor to the TT. Reliabilty is the big question mark with it of course, but time will tell.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

igotone said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > igotone said:
> ...


No it's nothing to with parts or cost they have just set the insurance so high because the car is so ugly that when people see it they naturally want to crash into it!! :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL. Well there were a couple of TT owners checking the car over in the dealership at the same time and both said the Pug had really surprised them in the metal.... they were pretty impressed with it. I'll let you know after I've had a good look at it. :wink: It seems he's bought the first one on the road in the midlands.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

I've just run a confused.com comparison in insurance and for me, it's 20% more expensive to ensure than my 2.0 tfsi. That only amounts to £60 though so it's hardly a deal breaker.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Was that on the GT version Andy?


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes it was. It was the 25 grand gt version. Total cost was around £370 with a £400 excess. That's with full no claims and no accidents or points. And I'm in my mid 30s now so insurance is cheaper than it used to be....well car insurance is.


----------



## mark123 (Oct 23, 2009)

According to the brochure on peugeots website the 1.6 200 GT is group 34 (out of 50) insurance, which is exactly the same as the 'old' 2.0TFSI 200 therefore I would have thought there should be no massive difference in insurance cost


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Yep, beat me to it. Group 20 is not what it used to be. There are 50 groups now so the 20 makes it cheaper than a TT! PLUS the 200 bhp model, which will come along shortly will be a nice drive..................................................

TT needs to be an R4 very quickly. The facelift Mk2.5 will not be enough inho. It still looks dumpy compared with the Mk 1 and all the bits you want/need are very expensive extras.

RCZ will sell in big numbers.

I am still not sure about the rear threequarter view and it needs a central exhaust pipe. The grimble about it being a 307/8 at the fron equally applies to the TT 'cos it is just an A3 at the front effectively....


----------



## tru111 (May 8, 2009)

vagman said:


> No
> 
> So.....you are registered blind then?


No..... There is nothing wrong with my eye sight. I think the French have done a good job. I still prefer my TT BUT I am not afraid to say what I truely thought when it passed. BTW I also have taste and an open mind......


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I think the points being totally missed with the RCZ, if we think back to why the TT mk1 was such a design classic its not just because it had a great design, it also had the badge to match, regardless whether people admit to it or not many people are badge snobs when I bought my used TT one of the reasons I bought it was because I wanted a premium badge If it had a peugeot badge on the front I wouldnt have bought it. Neither TT shares it front with A3 its totally different from both where as the RCZ front is the 308 front with same lights grill etc. The fact that the RCZ is aimed at those concerned with image, those same people like the image an audi gives as a luxury car brand, peugeot on the other hand the maker of unreliable hatchbacks audi really have nothing to worry about


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

mark123 said:


> According to the brochure on peugeots website the 1.6 200 GT is group 34 (out of 50) insurance, which is exactly the same as the 'old' 2.0TFSI 200 therefore I would have thought there should be no massive difference in insurance cost


Definitely a hike in price for me though. I just modified my sline special edition s tronic quattro quote and replace it with the Peugeot. All other details were the same although I did lower the car value from 29k to 25k on the pug quote to reflect the lower purchase price. Despite this however, the yearly premium increased from £290 to £370. It even raised the compulsory excess slightly as well.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

tru111 said:


> No..... There is nothing wrong with my eye sight. I think the French have done a good job. I still prefer my TT BUT I am not afraid to say what I truely thought when it passed. BTW I also have taste and an open mind......


some people simply cant acknowledge anything other than what they drive
its a fantastic looking car and I'm sure it will be a mega success.


----------



## frankbaeyens (May 14, 2008)

http://www.autozeitung.de/auto-verg...im-vergleichstest-mit-audi-tt-und-vw-scirocco

http://www.autozeitung.de/node/385921/tabelle

Frank


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

frankbaeyens said:


> http://www.autozeitung.de/auto-verg...im-vergleichstest-mit-audi-tt-und-vw-scirocco
> 
> http://www.autozeitung.de/node/385921/tabelle
> 
> Frank


Sadly I don't speak german!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

In thee English.....................

Peugeot announces the RCZ and blows fresh wind and a touch of racing atmosphere in the class of compact coupe

An own-race victory at the 24h of Le Mans - As long as the French had to wait for it? Year after year, occupied foreign teams of Audi, Porsche and BMW on the podium local Circuit des 24 Heures du Mans. But on 14 In June 2009 it was so far away. After 16 years, finally won a Peugeot again took first place at the most famous car race in the world - mind you with a diesel engine.

With the victory of Gené, Brabham and Wurz seems the French brand to have acquired a new self-confidence. The latest model from the lion house - the RCZ - must unabashedly with a convincing look to be quite joined mainstream sizes from VW and Audi. Quite as extreme as the racing car 908 HDi FAP of RCZ is therefore not, but even at first glance, the just 1.36 meters flat Coupé a very good figure - even next VW Scirocco and Audi TT.

Body
Flach he crouches on the pavement, presenting his muscular wheel flares, like a predator ready to pounce. No question - the Peugeot RCZ Driving is fun again. And the build quality is impressive. Although the new coupe is based on the Peugeot 308, but body and interior are handled significantly better. This may be due to the manufacturing site for the coupe will be built at Magna Steyr in Austria.

At the advanced processing quality of a VW Scirocco and even Audi TT He comes up yet not quite. When seating restrictions. Peugeot has the soft cheeks of the abolished seat 308 and donated the RCZ sports seats with lateral support properly. Despite the extremely flat roof line have two people here just as much space as Audi and VW.

The Scirocco shines even with four proper seats, even though it is for two passengers in the back row very narrow. In Audi and Peugeot would like to occupy not only the Notbank - the boarding for people over 1.70 meters is due to a lack of head-and legroom almost hopeless.

Designed for Peugeot in the survey surprisingly well to the rear. If you look at the Scirocco in a dark background with small slits (Rear: 1030 €), opened in the RCZ a veritable panorama. Even the blind spot can be viewed by double-curved rear window.

And who wants the reverse parking on the safe side, can a button in the center console the little spoiler at the rear exit and use it as a guide. This works in the Audi and the wide roof pillars and the narrow window is not quite as good. During loading and TT RCZ shine with giant-hood - the hatch of the Scirocco seems rather pitiful as.

body 
Max 
Points VW Scirocco 2.0 TDI DSG Audi TT 2.0 TDI quattro 
Space in front 100 63 63 
Space behind 100 45 5 
Clarity 70 30 35 
Operation / Function 100 89 89 
Trunk volume 100 22 5 
Variability 100 15 20 
Payload / towing capacity 80 17 14 
Security 150 94 94 
Quality / processing 200 180 185 
Chapter Review 1000 555 510

Review of all vehicles View
Cars in the test

VW Scirocco 2.0 TDI DSGPS / KW 170/125
0-100 km / h in 7.20s,
Front wheel, six-speed dual-clutch
220 km / h top
Price € 28,600
more Audi TT 2.0 TDI quattroPS / KW 170/125
0-100 km / h in 7.80s,
Four-wheel drive, permanent, 6 speed manual
226 km / h top
Price € 35,600
more Peugeot RCZ 2.0 HDi FAPPS / KW 163/120
0-100 kph in 8.10s,
Front wheel, 6 speed manual
225 km / h top
Price € 28,950
more


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

What a crock review! Even the Scirocco thing beats the TT (TDI) by a large margin!


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Er, but the Scirocco DOES beat the TT in either petrol or diesel by a considerable margin........................................


----------



## guido (Mar 15, 2010)

Of course the peugeot RCZ is not bad looking,and everyone take the car he wants.
There are also peugeot forums for them who like more peugeot .


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

what a crap review what kind of reviewer says the rear spoiler can be used as a parking aid? what possible use could it have as a parking aid


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

maersk said:


> Er, but the Scirocco DOES beat the TT in either petrol or diesel by a considerable margin........................................


 :?:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

maersk said:


> Er, but the Scirocco DOES beat the TT in either petrol or diesel by a considerable margin........................................


Where are you getting that from? I dunno about the diesel version, but the Petrol 197bhp Scirocco does 0-62 in 7.2 seconds, so slower than the TT by quite a bit.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> its a fantastic looking car and I'm sure it will be a mega success.


Now now Tosh.........you're being a silly billy again, aren't you.  [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

Test drove the RCZ this morning, had to get it out of my system - 1.6HD Diesel manual.

Initial thoughts:

Build - 7/10

Not as impressive as the TTS but seemed ok - I was expecting worse. How long it would stay in that condition is another matter.

Looks - 8/10

Looks good, again not as imposing as the Audi and a 308 from the front as discussed but striking nevertheless and the double bubble roof differentiates it.
This demo was a lovely dark gun-metal grey.

Drive - 7/10

Considering I'm comparing with a 272BHP TTS, it drove well. Suspension, pull, handling all ok for what it was.

Value - 9/10

For what you get in the GT pack for £24K it's good value. Leather, 19's, Bluetooth. I would only add the JBL (£400)

Summary - 7/10

All in all, the best Pug available. It is an overall good package and will no doubt shift a few TT prospects over but only those who have not owned a TT yet! 
I didn't feel proud driving it or excited.
I'm afraid I would still pay the extra £10k for my TTS

The dealer has been able to take orders for 3 weeks now and has sold 2 and they were sold on the open evening 3 weeks ago.
Early days and I think it will sell well.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

111laz111 said:


> Test drove the RCZ this morning, had to get it out of my system - 1.6HD Diesel manual.
> 
> Initial thoughts:
> 
> ...


Good review and thanks for the info, very interesting indeed.


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Good review by 111. The RCZ should do fine. Those new pug owners just wont know what their missing. The price point difference is significant and would definately make buyers look to the RCZ


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

Had a look at one this morning! Looks bloody nice actually- and yep interior feels good. I will be fully honest here- I just could not see past the badge though.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Was I looking at the right car reviews then on U Tube? Badge doesn't mean too much to me (at one point coming from a Nissan) but from what I saw of the interior it looked tacky and plasticky - i'm finding this really bizzare???


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

The artical pretty says alot of what this thread has been saying. The RCZ will be a compeditor, but its not a TT. But we must remember its priced well below the TT which gives it a big advantage.

http://issuu.com/sjharrison13/docs/apri ... ipBtn=true

Does anyone have the rest of the article. Thought it was all of it.


----------



## Sylvian (Apr 27, 2007)

What gets me with the RCZ is that the motoring press are hailing it as an automotive design icon. I totally disagree with this, its a pure copy of the TT.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It's a pure copy of a 308. Not sure how that makes it a design icon, unless the 308 was hailed as one :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Sylvian said:


> What gets me with the RCZ is that the motoring press are hailing it as an automotive design icon. I totally disagree with this, its a pure copy of the TT.


I do have to largely agree with this comment. The fact that it's such a blatant clone of the TT takes a lot of the design kudos away from Peugeot and I'm surprised they're not taking a slating from the press for that alone, but it seems blatant copying is OK.

That said - No 2 Son has just bought one and I've had a good look over it and a quick drive and it's a nice car. The build quality feels very good indeed - not up to Audi standard, but it feels well screwed together and not at all cheap. It drives well and is a fun drive.

Features are impressive for just over £23K

Bluetooth phone prep
Live music streaming from your mobile to the head unit via bluetooth.
Aux socket, iphone socket, and USB socket.
Hard drive built into the dash for storing music and you can transfer music from a USB device to the hard drive and vice versa.
Front and rear parking sensors.
Automatic lights and wipers.
Side mirrors fold automatically when you lock the car and they're auto dipping when reversing.
Auto dimming rear view mirror.
Footwell lights/ door puddle lights.
Going home lights.
Cruise control

The list goes on its very well spec'd indeed, so many features it's difficult to remember them all, but about the only thing this model (GT) doesn't have is Sat Nav which is an option at the time of ordering.

I still prefer my TT, but this car is a bargain for the money and I'm sure it's going to sell well and if it makes Audi think about giving us a few more goodies in the base price - so much the better.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

igotone said:


> maersk said:
> 
> 
> > Er, but the Scirocco DOES beat the TT in either petrol or diesel by a considerable margin........................................
> ...


looking at just the 0-60 numbers is stupid. A evo fq 340 for example pisses all over me 0-60 but in the real world rolling drag race I will leave it behind, and a fwd rocco does the same to the equivelant 4wd TT.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Can't believe some are still measure dicks on this thread.

Frankly the Cupra and Roc look crap, i've rather walk or catch a germ infested tube than own one.
ROC is about 1400kgs, Leon thing is even fatter at about 1470kgs TT without Q is 1300, with 1400. "piss" is simply not going to happen.

Lets get back to harmony pls.....


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

Somebody posted that the TT after 3 years retains 70% of value... that's just nonsense... currently coming up to 3 years and my car is worth <50%...

Looking to spec up a new TT I have to go up as far as a TTS to get anything like the spec level that I had before. Unless I am mistaken there is no model under a TTS that gets a leather trim as standard? (£500 option for just 'black' leather). Whilst I am in no way in favour of an RCZ, I am falling out of love with Audi big time... [smiley=argue.gif]

I'm actually considering going to look at a Z4 at the weekend....

.....actually just to correct myself, you can get full leather on the S-Line, black with black stitching or black with silver stitching... yawn :roll:


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

You never really get the value of optional extras back. I think sat nav will add a tiny amount to the value but that's about it. Extras might help your car shift a bit quicker if you sell it privately though. And I don't think audi are alone in this.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Can't believe some are still measure dicks on this thread.
> 
> Frankly the Cupra and Roc look crap, i've rather walk or catch a germ infested tube than own one.
> ROC is about 1400kgs, Leon thing is even fatter at about 1470kgs TT without Q is 1300, with 1400. "piss" is simply not going to happen.
> ...


And the TT is a hairdressers car so what? Looks are subjective, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all that. Personally I think the TT, roc and cupra all look good in their own way.

My cupra weighs nowhere near 1400kg and I speak of experience, do you? There are quarter mile times to back it up and the terminal speeds prove that the fwd cars are quicker once rolling than the fake quattro ones.


----------



## kenji (Dec 21, 2009)

as a professional artist, sculptor, i tend to look at most cars from a sculptural viewpoint. in otherwords,a total three dimensional view. very few cars match up to my criteria and look good from all aspects/positions. the TT is one that stands out for me as i cannot see a bad view from any position.

whilst i haven't as yet seen an RCZ in the flesh yet i have seen a very extensive set of pics and it simply does not stack up sculpturally. besides that, the car exterior is too busy and gimmicky. rear window, doors and the grille look like a korean design nightmare concept car.

the TT exhibits clean, classic modernistic design cues that are hard to fault. line and form are the hallmarks of sophisticated design.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Some chap on this thread a while back posted some pics of the RCZ and pointed out some of the mistakes or cosmetic designs which didn't stack up, such as the petrol cap within some of the contour lines. I went and had a look at one at the weekend.. The exterior although not the most ugly of coupes doesn't even come close to the design and the quality look the TT has, and as for the interior - trully awful!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

,


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Poverty said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Yeah, I couldnt afford a audi or VW, I mean I only pay 500 a month on the car, 450 a month on v-power, 4900 on insurance for 2 years, new tyres every 4000 miles, 2 sets of discs and pads a year plus my mods.

The reason why I got a cupra k1 is because I was 19 when I ordered it, and I wanted a car with in your face looks which turns heads which the k1 does daily. Audi S3 ws too boring and frankly old man for me. TTS was a contender, but slower once rolling and back then I was sceptical of the s-tronic also.

I see you also found my best friends site :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry im just bored ofthe penis waving.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Poverty said:


> Yeah, I couldnt afford a audi or VW, I mean I only pay 500 a month on the car, 450 a month on v-power, 4900 on insurance for 2 years, new tyres every 4000 miles, 2 sets of discs and pads a year plus my mods.
> 
> The reason why I got a cupra k1 is because I was 19 when I ordered it, and I wanted a car with in your face looks which turns heads which the k1 does daily. Audi S3 ws too boring and frankly old man for me. TTS was a contender, but slower once rolling and back then I was sceptical of the s-tronic also.
> 
> I see you also found my best friends site :lol:


2,450 a year on insurance?? How many accidents have you had? I thought my quote was a joke at 800!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I think the mention of using two sets of discs and pads a year answers that one, surely :lol: :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> I think the mention of using two sets of discs and pads a year answers that one, surely :lol: :lol:


Ha ha ha, should've gone to quick fit, they change them for free for life! :lol:


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

this thread has turned funny

anyway saw an rcz this morning on the motorway it came up behind and from a distance looked like any other peugeot


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

saw the rcz for the first time in the metal today.

looks like a pastiche of good ideas cobbled together by a committee who could not quite agree with each other. there is no fluidity or continuity to the design. disappointed - thought it was going to look good the way the press have been banging on about it.

the alloys looked nice though.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

richieshore said:


> Poverty said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I couldnt afford a audi or VW, I mean I only pay 500 a month on the car, 450 a month on v-power, 4900 on insurance for 2 years, new tyres every 4000 miles, 2 sets of discs and pads a year plus my mods.
> ...


im 21 with a 360hp car living in london mate!

1 non fault claim, 3 yrs ncb, First year on the cupra was something like 3200 iirc, 2nd year cheaper when I turned 21.

kwik fit work on my car :lol:

Only AMD essex, and my audi tech mate work on it if it isnt the SEAT stealers!


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

im 21 with a 360hp car living in london mate!

1 non fault claim, 3 yrs ncb, First year on the cupra was something like 3200 iirc, 2nd year cheaper when I turned 21.

kwik fit work on my car :lol:

Only AMD essex, and my audi tech mate work on it if it isnt the SEAT stealers![/quote]

Do u have to pay more for having the worlds biggest head :roll:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Andywarr said:


> this thread has turned funny
> 
> anyway saw an rcz this morning on the motorway it came up behind and from a distance looked like any other peugeot


Ditto!

Why the heck is this thread still alive! Lol


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> Andywarr said:
> 
> 
> > this thread has turned funny
> ...







































To get this thread back on track as it seems to have been hijacked by some here is the rest of the article(before it gets taken off). Also before anyone comments on its please spend the time to read the whole of the article before making replies. At the end of the day the TT is superior. And before you say it. I realize there is a price difference. But then would we compare the TT to a Hydundi Coupe. THe RCZ is inspired by the TT formula so will be judge so.

Can we have some more constructive opninions on this comparison. Others can start their own threads about what they ate last week..


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Okay so the RCZ is no where near as good as the TT inside (obviously), not as good to drive (obviously), but the writer some how thinks the car is so much better looking (what?).

I think this car may be a bit of a marmite car, people will either love it or hate it (looks wise). Personally I think it's a hideous beast, truly ugly. But then I like a smooth classic design which is why I think the TT looks so good. I like the look of the scirocco but it's like chatting up a hot bird and then turning round and seeing that she's got a big, huge, fat arse, and I like a nice arse .

It seems according to this reviewer that the only thing the pug has going for it is it's looks, and as far as I'm concerned the sort of people who find that car better looking than the TT deserve to be in a peugeot!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

richieshore said:


> Okay so the RCZ is no where near as good as the TT inside (obviously), not as good to drive (obviously), but the writer some how thinks the car is so much better looking (what?).
> 
> I think this car may be a bit of a marmite car, people will either love it or hate it (looks wise). Personally I think it's a hideous beast, truly ugly. But then I like a smooth classic design which is why I think the TT looks so good. I like the look of the scirocco but it's like chatting up a hot bird and then turning round and seeing that she's got a big, huge, fat arse, and I like a nice arse .
> 
> It seems according to this reviewer that the only thing the pug has going for it is it's looks, and as far as I'm concerned the sort of people who find that car better looking than the TT deserve to be in a peugeot!


 :lol: :lol: - Think that just about sums it up for me too.


----------



## freddiefudpucker (Apr 3, 2010)

leenx said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Rather surprisingly too - it's Group 20 insurance - which could have an impact on sales. Based purely on the cost of repairs apparently - If you stuff it repairs will be very expensive!
> ...


If you do your research, the RCZ is NOT a group 20, if it was it would be the equivalent of an 8 as there are now 50 groups, the 1.6thp gt is a group 28E. But it's a peugeot so probably like that because its crap and audi tt's are loads better, and not really a tart's car or for badge snobs. and the dash is not leather, it's more like leather match, you know, like the back of a dfs sofa for example, unless you upgrade to the integral leather. and the build quality will be excellent, the car is built in the same factory as the aston martin rapide in switzerland.
not been on here for a while, fancied a giggle so here I am, and this conversation is STILL going on, think peugeot's plan may be working!! this is fun by the way!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## freddiefudpucker (Apr 3, 2010)

xraytyd2 said:


> Reading some more of everyones comments and some more reviews etc of RCZ. Thos pics pf the interior is a blantant rip off of the TT's instrument pot, the door trims, window controls on door, vent combo, flat bottom steering wheel. No before you say it Audi didnt come up with the first of these styling cues, but it does reinforce my thought and comments from a journalist that Peugeot have copied ideas from the TT.
> 
> I love the phallic hand brake lever (thats not an TT idea).SIC. Girls must love it when its in the right position.
> 
> ...


flat bottomed steering wheel a copy? thats just a silly comment, the window switches on the door card? pretty much every manufacturer does that and the majority of pugs have that anyhoo, the dials are a different design, i suppose every manufacturer has copied audi by using round dials eh?! the car is in the same category, of course it's going to be similar, like a corsa is similar to a 207 a punto and a clio. think about it. I think that some people really need to get their heads out of some dark place, grow up and admit that the audi tt isn't the holy grail of cars, it's just another car. but the rcz does look better, in my opinion of course.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

freddiefudpucker said:


> I think that some people really need to get their heads out of some dark place, grow up and admit that the audi tt isn't the holy grail of cars, it's just another car. but the rcz does look better, in my opinion of course.


Oh the irony! Some people here need to grow up? AFAIAA, no-one here has joined the RCZ board for the express purpose of bashing the RCZ. Glad you're having fun mind - even if you are partying on your own. :lol:


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

'No before you say it Audi didnt come up with the first of these styling cues, but it does reinforce my thought and comments from a journalist that Peugeot have copied ideas from the TT.'

Fred if you read what what I wrote after those items I clearly stated these were not invented by Audi, but the Pugs template for the RCZ is very closely copied and takes its basis more closely to the TT in this instance. It was also a reflection of the comments from another poster & articles I had read showing the interior. And that line about the TT being the holy grail? Where does that come from. I think there has been some constructive comparisons on these cars. I do agree that it is just a car, but not the one your thinking and THAT's my opninon.


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Is it not my imagination, but to reconfirm. Ive looked at the pics again of the instrument pod and the combination of the large dial between the LCD and the returns of the fascia back into the screen and the 2 smaller dials are the same as the TT pod. So that is a blaytant copy. Theres not even any real design change except maybe the internal dial set up which is just to change the look. I can have a real rollex watch, but a copy is not the same even though it may look it.

I think I can make constructive critisim as I do it for a living as a designer everyday.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Not seen one in the flesh yet but from pics and stuff the front end is typical pug, butt ugly, but the rest of it looks different and that's all that matters, so it will sell.

The ads would really put me off, it chooses you, it owns you, WTF, it owns you.....i would never buy one because i would never be any french gits bitch :lol:


----------



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

fut1a said:


> The ads would really put me off, it chooses you, it owns you, WTF


Good point, here's the plan then -

Buy RCZ on Finance
Default on Finance
Argue in court that you dont own the car it owns you - Peugeot says so
Sell RCZ for deposit on TTRS
Done deal


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

freddiefudpucker said:


> flat bottomed steering wheel a copy?


It's got a cheek calling itself a flat-bottomed wheel if you ask me. The flat bit is so small it's ridiculous. It's about as sporty as Dawn French and no it's not a copy of the TT but it is a clone of the 308, which uses exactly the same wheel just with a silver bit on it. Oh and the front looks the same. And the back. And pretty much the roof line. It's just an exercise in squishing a 308, and trying to make it look like a Peugeot TT with a massive arse.

The Audi TT isn't the pinnacle of design or of motoring, but Peugeot's lack of imagination astounds me. :wink:



fut1a said:


> The ads would really put me off, it chooses you, it owns you, WTF, it owns you....


That's going to fly about as well as Nissan's "the car THEY don't want you to drive." Nice one mate, I don't want to drive it either. Everyone's happy!

They'd be better off going with something like "bite my collossal metal ass".


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> fut1a said:
> 
> 
> > The ads would really put me off, it chooses you, it owns you, WTF, it owns you....
> ...


Or the Renault Megane Coupe "Is that really your car?" Er, 2 ways of hearing that question!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

it chooses you, it owns you, [/quote]

I'd be insulted if it chose me - What - do I look like a ****! :lol:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Only one way to sort this out: WHO'S GOING TO TRADE IN THEIR *TT* FOR AN *RCZ*

Don't be shy,just own up,and we'll send the boys in white coats around ASAP. Can't be fairer than that.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

,


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> If i had a FWD car id be trading up immediately.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> If i had a FWD car


You do seem to be a big fan of quattro- I am but my god you do go on... A bit.. :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

sony said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > If i had a FWD car
> ...


LOL.. a bit?? Nearly every post is a piss- take or a wind- up. He has to be the most disruptive element on the forum.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

The most annoying thing is that it's not actually possible to filter out his posts due to him being a moderator. It means we all need to suffer his broken record diatribe every time we log on. 'Audi are crap', 'FWD drive is crap', 'Audi hate their customers', 'Im selling my audi because they've produced a cheaper car that looks like mine', 'if you don't own a 3.2 you're a twat', 'if you don't own s tronic, you're a twat', 'if you don't own quattro, you're a twat'.....repeat until fade. 
I actually have quattro and s tronic on my car but I'm half tempted to take a hammer to them because I don't want to be associated with that self righteous drivel.


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> If i had a FWD car id be trading up immediately.


Its easy to put ones liners in(go back to your profile and check out all your short posts :?: ), but could you do it in another thread or at least contribute to this thread more constructively. Appreciate everyones has their own opinion, but you must really be bored to be able to contribute so much tosh(no pardoning the pun here). Im with pars on this one. And i know that your one of thos personalities that just loves it dont you. :lol:

In one respect you have provided alot of useful info in other parts of the forum, but on occasion there has been just strange comments here.


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

Quite strange really- moderators generally "behave", it's the first forum I've been on with a moderator so unpopular because of his unconstructive criticism. :?


----------



## DaFolks (Jan 4, 2010)

I feel I can contribute an opinion now having seen one in the flesh.

Came back to my parked TTS, naturally in a bay far away from any other cars, to see an ugly 50+ woman getting out of a new RCZ she'd just parked (badly :evil: !) alongside my pride and joy...and OMG :x. Not impressed by the looks at all.

I did think the mid section (hints of roof from the Mk1?), doors and wheels/calipers looked pretty good, was not impressed by the rear and the front-end had the usual Pug effect of making me want to be sick. The very definition of ugliness sticking a 308 on an otherwise good (by Pug standards) attempt at ripping off a TT. Interior is no match either, although again a clear attempt at mimicking the TT.

Personally I'd have been embarassed to park it alongside my car if I'd been the Pug owner, as doing so only served to demonstrate it's failures.

Oh and it's slow :lol:


----------



## freddiefudpucker (Apr 3, 2010)

are ugly people not allowed TT's then? maybe just self righteous pricks. maybe this is too much to take in but here goes:
the car is aimed at the same market so will look similar, as the corsa, 207, clio and punto do. personally I would say yes, there are SIMILARITIES between the cars, but not copied, the interior of the rcz is excellent quality, not cheap plasticcy crap, not that the TT is either, it's an excellent car to drive, and if you get the gt the spec is fantastic. I think Toshiba is moaned at by people here because you can't handle the fact that someone doesn't believe that audi is the be all and end all. maybe people should open their minds a bit, and not think that everyone wants to be a tt driver, and that the rcz isn't a copy, it is a car aimed at the same class so will be similar.
TTFN!!


----------



## freddiefudpucker (Apr 3, 2010)

oh yeah, so you are aware, the thp engine comes from BMW, but I don't suppose they are as good as Audi either, we all know NOBODY is that good.


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Keep up the good work fred. Entertaining at the least. Im sure ugly ppl drive TT as well, but once again where do you get your material from. Are you reading what the poster are writing.


----------



## freddiefudpucker (Apr 3, 2010)

where do I get what material from? and do you mean am I reading what the poster is writing or the posters are writing?


----------



## DaFolks (Jan 4, 2010)

Freddie the packer my friend you truly are possessed of a singular hatred for this forum are you not?

Most posters on here are open to a discussion, and as part of that are entitled to contribute opinions (last time I checked we did after all live in a democracy). You will see various threads borne of that very purpose. Inevitably TT owners have a bias towards the TT; not rocket science is it really?

However your own comments are so far from constructive as to be laughable. I can only assume you are a Pug salesman who is so overwhelmed with new orders for the RCZ that you are able to spend all your time on the Audi TT forum writing your venomous diatribe against anyone who dares to question any aspect of the Pug car  . I cannot fail to see the irony in this given your own comments about us 'Audi snobs' etc etc <yawn>.

Read what you will into my initial posting. I apologise if I've offended your appearance or in some way failed to follow the PC code; my point was that the RCZ is meeting it's market share of middle-aged/elderly women, some of whom no doubt will be satisfied with the mistaken belief that they've bought a better car. Each to their own and all that; don't think I need to re-iterate my position on that.

There are elements to the design I liked; re-reading my post properly will tell you that. However, it IS slow in comparison to even an un-modded TT.

Say what you will about the engine (the VAG 2.0T is far from perfect). My original comments stands; slow with a damn ugly face :lol:


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Heres the TT instrument pod:









Heres the RCZ instrument pod:









I think the TT one looks much better. As I mentioned previously if you take out the difference in the dial numbers you would think they were the same. Certainly the layout is the same as the TT. I wish I had the technical know how to overlay one on the other to do a direct comparison. Am I seeing double. All we need is to as TT on the left large ring.


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Walked past a 208 today and just at the acute angle more to the side and found a really ugly view which just highlights why the PUG styling to the front is not great. I must say however that we dont have the RCZ's here in Aus yet. I may change my mind when I actually see one for real.










The black bumper projection in the middle of the mouth is not in fitting with the lines of the front as it pokes out. I think the Mazda 3 version of the same type of styling is a better outcome. Thats another comparo altogether.

Some of the commercial pictures of the PUG make the car look really good in the 3quarter, rear, & side views. I challenge anyone however to fine a bad angle on the TT. Even from overhead.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

not cheap plasticcy crap!

It is!!! I've seen it in the flesh?! There's no way these cars come close to each other. If I honestly saw a car that has for sameish price bracket I'd put my hand up and agree but I haven't and this RCZ is no match both in terms of performance and quality. Yes the RCZ is cheaper like for like but you CAN TELL! :lol:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I have to say, I think the RCZ instrument pod looks better. The TT one looks a bit plain if I was being honest, I rather like the brushed metal style.

Granted the physical arrangement of the dials is virtually identical, but you could probably say that about other car's interiors also, there are only a certain number of arrangements that can be done and the one in the TT is very functional. Saying the RCZ is a rip off is like accusing them of coyping the TT coz they have put a wheel on each corner of the car :?

(RCZ still butt ugly tho :wink: :lol: )


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

xraytyd2 said:


> Heres the TT instrument pod:I wish I had the technical know how to overlay one on the other to do a direct comparison. Am I seeing double. All we need is to as TT on the left large ring.


Here, I've done the overlay for you. A lot of black in both images so hard to tell what's where in places, but you get the idea - proportionally, they are quite different.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Good overlay job - kinda drives home the point. No2 Son loves his RCZ but he'sthe first to admit a lot aspects are shameless rip offs of the the TT. I don't see how anyone can seriuously argue differently.


----------

